# Top Ten Reasons to Adopt a Black Cat



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

Top Ten Reasons to Adopt a Black Cat







10. You'll save $$ on their Halloween costumes.
9. You can always find them in the snow.
8. Holding a black cat is very slimming.
7. Black cats will match any decor.
6. A lint brush isn't required for a black-tie affair.
5. When you love a black cat, luck is on your side.
4. Black cats are like onyx, a beautiful gem.
3. Hey, they don't care what color you are!
2. Love knows no color.

And the number one reason to adopt a black cat...

1. They are the least likely to be adopted

Found this website earlier, trying to figure out if all black cats have white hair inside their ears. Cute


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I love "holding a black cat is very slimming" Very cute!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I especially like these two...


TrinityQuiet said:


> znip...
> 5. When you love a black cat, luck is on your side.
> 4. Black cats are like onyx, a beautiful gem.


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

I don't know. In my case, holding a black cat is only slimming because of the calories you burn as she struggles to get down...

And whoever wrote that black cats match any decor has never owned a black cat and a white bedspread. 

I'm not sure I agree with #10, either.










(Unless I'm the only one who tortures her black cat on Halloween... :lol


----------



## greenighs (May 1, 2008)

A shelter around here has a policy of not allowing anyone to adopt black cats for a few weeks around Halloween. I guess they don't want the "Easter bunny" phenomenon, people buying them as a holiday novelty or prop. A friend of mine got her black kitten from them just before the cut-off and they told her she was lucky she didn't have to wait until early November.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Another reason! They are like black satin...so very beautiful! I've had many, and want another one. (And I want a tuxedo cat too, and then I might be satisfied.  )


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

TrinityQuiet said:


> 2. Love knows no color.


I like this one. Because of course black isn't a colour at all ....


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

That's cute!

I sent it to my mother-in-law who just adopted a black cat!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

*4. Black cats are like onyx, a beautiful gem. *

My first cat was a black cat and her name was Onyx!



greenighs said:


> A shelter around here has a policy of not allowing anyone to adopt black cats for a few weeks around Halloween. I guess they don't want the "Easter bunny" phenomenon, people buying them as a holiday novelty or prop. A friend of mine got her black kitten from them just before the cut-off and they told her she was lucky she didn't have to wait until early November.


Actually the reasons shelters refuse to adopt black cats out at Halloween is because there are people out there who will do things to them we'd all rather not think about.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Bethany wrote:



> And whoever wrote that black cats match any decor has never owned a black cat and a white bedspread.


I had just bought all new light-colored sheets, bedspreads, etc., to match Cinderella, then I saw Cleo. How can you resist a face like this?












Plus, she's my only talker.


----------



## Loving_My_Cats (May 26, 2004)

My oldest is black. He's 14. I personally like to own a varity of colors, lol. Reason I got Eva is I never had a solid(well besides a mark on her head) white cat before.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Marie, you're killing me! I want that kitty!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Sorry, Jeanie, not my little Cleo. :luv


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

The first cat I ever was owned by, when I was five or six, was a regal black kitty named Sheba.


----------



## Loving_My_Cats (May 26, 2004)

^ My black cat, but, he looks more brown in the sunlight he isn't deep dark black.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Margaret Tiddler is all black. She's a real witchy puss-cat. She has the habit of appearing unexpectedly - you'll just turn round and see her sitting quietly behind you, watching with her big yellow eyes. She can also get a bit hissy and spitty when things aren't to her liking. But she is very beautiful of course  

seashell


----------



## ~*Regina*~ (Apr 16, 2008)

I adopted Tessie almost 4 years ago in October. They weren't going to let me take her until after Halloween but they said I seemed like a good fit for her . I found her on PetFinder.com at 5 weeks old.


----------



## doublemom (Feb 17, 2008)

Hoooray for black cats!!!

Two of our three are solid black, and they have us completely wrapped around their fuzzy tails. Some of our local rescue groups also do not adopt out black cats during the month of October, for reasons I have a very hard time thinking about. It's so hard to believe that in this day and age, people are still suspicious of black cats. 

I have to say... our two blackies are the most affectionate, intelligent, loving, and happy cats I've ever known, including all of my friend's cats! I wouldn't trade them for the world!









andi


----------



## Muzby (Jan 9, 2008)

Eeew... BLACK cats... eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeew!

*hides all four* :lol:


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

LOL! :lol: I've got to share this with my sister, she just adopted a black kitten about a month ago.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Muzby, I thought you were serious for a second! I almost put you in The Corner!! :wink:


----------



## Muzby (Jan 9, 2008)

Goodness Jeanie! But I was serious! Black cats are evil and bad luck.. therefore, anyone with one should send it to me immediately. I'll sacrifice myself for you all.

No, no.. no need to thank me. I'm not in it for the glory. 8)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Naughty, naughty! Hoarding all of the black cats! Would *I* ever try to steal anyone's black cat?







(I'll take the fifth on that....)


----------



## Linus&friends (Mar 24, 2008)

My Dad calls Linus (my black cat) my witch's familiar :lol: I just love black cats; they're so beautiful and mysterious.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Muzby said:


> ...snip... Black cats are evil and bad luck.. therefore, anyone with one should send it to me immediately. I'll sacrifice myself for you all.


Thanks for the offer, Muzby, but I'll keep my little little evil and bad luck kitteh. Midnight is staying with my kids, with many visits from me, her meowmie.


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

I think ALL cats are perfect. I wish I had a black cat though. They are beautiful.


----------

